# our new camoground



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

we took a ride up north today to look at some private campgrounds.
we dicided on this one www.warblerscove.com we took a lakefront lot.
I think we are going to like it a lot. now I cant wait to get the 5th wheel back from the dealer. it got up to 60 today so the season is about here for us.
Ray


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow! Looks like a great place. It sounds to me that this will be there all season. Is that correct? Anyway, looks like a great place.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats place looks great Ray! So you just rent the pace annually? We have a place here (Beech Lake Campground) that we are considering doing the same thing. They offer permanent camping spots for the year and you can do what you like with your campsite. Most people build decks, fireplaces, etc.

You plan to setup your camper and leave it there all year?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

we will have the same site for the year.
yes we can do what we want with the site deck, shed.
we have 2 camping trips planned that we will pull the 5th wheel out for.
one of those trips will be our annual trip to michigan speedway, where we camp infield.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds great and looks like a really nice campground.

You plan to do any work around it, deck etc.? The sites pretty large? It would be nice to have an annual place to stay where you could just pack your vehicle and go and the camper is already there and hooked up ready to camp. Especially on the busy holiday weekends, you know you always have a spot.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 5, 2008)

the boss said she wants a deck and a shed. I want a golf cart.
looks like she might need to get a job:rotflmao1:
the site is approx.
60 by 120


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I know someone who use to camp there seasonal for years. They really enjoyed it. Only problem is the they didn't win the campsite lottery one year and had to take their camper elsewhere. They have been at their new campground since....which is actually pretty close to Warblers Cove.

Rose City/West Branch/Lupton is a great area, so much to do up there.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

sportsman said:


> the boss said she wants a deck and a shed. I want a golf cart.
> looks like she might need to get a job:rotflmao1:
> the site is approx.
> 60 by 120


Great looking spot sportman, you should enjoy that alot!

Keep the boss happy, and you should get your golf cart. If she doesnt work now, a job may not be the thing to keep the boss happy :no:


----------

